# Well Control Box



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2020)

Recently had a well dug and am trying to hook up my existing sprinkler system to it.. the electrician that came out and wired the well and ran the wires from the sprinkler system timer will not hook up the wires in the well control box.. said he's not sure where to connect them. The well control box is a CentriPro Model CB15412CR.. if anyone can point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Did you do this well just for irrigation or is it already running for the house?


----------



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2020)

Just for irrigation.. the red loose wire goes to the master terminal and the white to the common in the rainbird controller.. just not sure where they hook up in the well control box


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

SteveH said:


> Just for irrigation.. the red loose wire goes to the master terminal and the white to the common in the rainbird controller.. just not sure where they hook up in the well control box


I believe you should have a pump start relay between the irrigation clock and pump control that you show in the pics. Is there not a wiring diagram on the back of the cover for the pump control?


----------



## SteveH (Jan 29, 2020)

Really.. I understood that everything I needed was in the pump control box
. This whole process has been a nightmare


----------

